# Any special tools needed to do a timing belt?



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

I just picked up an 03 A6 2.7TQ and I'm looking at replacing the timing belt and related parts, tensioner, water pump, etc.
Do I need anything special to do this? Any recommended tips, tricks, etc?
Thanks


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Any special tools needed to do a timing belt? (sundaydriver)*

search audiworld complete write up on it. If ur good at it u dont need any special crazy tools. If ur not to confident u can get the cam lock bar and crank pin. 
onlything out of the ordinary u need for tools are tqs sockets.


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Any special tools needed to do a timing belt? (chaos2984)*

Thanks!


----------

